# removing barrel lock from gas meter



## pipedoctors

Anybody out there know how to remove the barrel lock from a gas meter without breaking the meter?


----------



## Miguel

Yes.


----------



## RealCraftsMan

call the gas company?


----------



## revenge

grinder


----------



## pipedoctors

Miguel said:


> Yes.


 Would you mind sharing please.


----------



## Miguel

pipedoctors said:


> Would you mind sharing please.


Why do you need to do this?


----------



## Tommy plumber

I saw a guy hold the barrel with a channel lock pliers while cutting it with a hacksaw......but I don't remember who he was.......:whistling2:


----------



## pipedoctors

The gas guy showed me once in the past, and it was simple. I just can't seem to remember what he did. Anybody?


----------



## pipedoctors

Miguel said:


> Why do you need to do this?


 Because The customer Payed her bill, however the gas company wont get to her for another seven business days to turn her back on. Seven days is along time to go without hot water. Will you help now?


----------



## Mississippiplum

I'm pretty sure this is highly illegal

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## RealCraftsMan

pipedoctors said:


> Because The customer Payed her bill, however the gas company wont get to her for another seven business days to turn her back on. Seven days is along time to go without hot water. Will you help now?


 
Wow seven days...bs

Houston will have you back on in 24 hours.

Yep cut the lock so she can get into it with the gas co.:no:


----------



## OldSchool

The gas company is doing this to teach her a lesson...... For sure she is a repeat offender

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## pipedoctors

OldSchool said:


> The gas company is doing this to teach her a lesson...... For sure she is a repeat offender
> 
> Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


 who is the Gas company to teach anybody a lesson, she paid the money owed, seems to me the gas company under staffed.


----------



## pipedoctors

repeat offender? when is It a crime to miss a payment?or two?


----------



## OldSchool

pipedoctors said:


> who is the Gas company to teach anybody a lesson, she paid the money owed, seems to me the gas company under staffed.


More than likely it is not her first time she had her gas turned off....

Why would you want to tamper with the meter if it's not your house?

If you do tamper with the meter next time she doesn't pay her bill they just remove the gas meter

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## revenge

doesnt the gas company have to do a home inspection before they turn your gas back on


----------



## Greenguy

after you cut it off make sure you leave your business card attached to the meter.


----------



## pipedoctors

revenge said:


> doesnt the gas company have to do a home inspection before they turn your gas back on


 Yes, However as a master plumber I can do the same home inspection, when I turn the gas back on.


----------



## pipedoctors

Greenguy said:


> after you cut it off make sure you leave your business card attached to the meter.


 Your very funny, but don't quit your day job.


----------



## OldSchool

pipedoctors said:


> Yes, However as a master plumber I can do the same home inspection, when I turn the gas back on.


She must be paying you big bucks to put your good name at risk

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## pipedoctors

OldSchool said:


> More than likely it is not her first time she had her gas turned off....
> 
> Why would you want to tamper with the meter if it's not your house?
> 
> If you do tamper with the meter next time she doesn't pay her bill they just remove the gas meter
> 
> Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


 Well at that point It will be on her.


----------



## revenge

not here thats when you do a pressure test you gots to call gas company to verify that pressure didnt drop also what passes for you might not pass for them


----------



## 422 plumber

They are trying to tell you in a funny way not to do what you want to do. This is between her and the gas co. What happens in 7 days when they come out and the lock has been cut off? They might lock it out again. Either have her call her state representative, who all have local offices to help their constituents, or call the tv station, but don't cut the lock.


----------



## pipedoctors

OldSchool said:


> She must be paying you big bucks to put your good name at risk
> 
> Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


 some times it's not always about the $$$. Doyou know how to remove It without damaging the meter?


----------



## OldSchool

pipedoctors said:


> some times it's not always about the $$$. Doyou know how to remove It without damaging the meter?


Of coarse I know how to remove it with out damaging it

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## pipedoctors

422 plumber said:


> They are trying to tell you in a funny way not to do what you want to do. This is between her and the gas co. What happens in 7 days when they come out and the lock has been cut off? They might lock it out again. Either have her call her state representative, who all have local offices to help their constituents, or call the tv station, but don't cut the lock.


 Thank you for your advice.


----------



## pipedoctors

OldSchool said:


> Of coarse I know how to remove it with out damaging it
> 
> Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


 I kinda figured that.


----------



## LEAD INGOT

pipedoctors said:


> Anybody out there know how to remove the barrel lock from a gas meter without breaking the meter?


 Yes, yes I do.


----------



## plbgbiz

pipedoctors said:


> Because The customer Payed her bill, however the gas company wont get to her for another seven business days to turn her back on. Seven days is along time to go without hot water. Will you help now?


How did you confirm the story is accurate? Seems like you are taking on quite a bit of liability.


----------



## pipedoctors

revenge said:


> not here thats when you do a pressure test you gots to call gas company to verify that pressure didnt drop also what passes for you might not pass for them


 Very good point. The gas company is going to light the polits and leave. Ive seen it before, not going to stay long enought to see if the water gets hot.


----------



## pipedoctors

plbgbiz said:


> How did you confirm the story is accurate? Seems like you are taking on quite a bit of liability.


 I call on the behalf of the customer to confirm.


----------



## revenge

you can use a grinder have someone push the pin forward and cut it off with the grinder now they might have put what i call a thimbal in there so you might have to undo it and take it out now i am strongly strongly recomending you NOT DO THIS but since you gun ho on doing it thats what you can due depending on your gas company you may be charged with vandalizm destruction of property tampering with property and so forth i had all those charges on me for turning off a water meter to a flooded building and the dam thing broke when i tried to turn it back on so from no on i call the city to turn off meter and i install a valve to house buisness what ever before i do any work


----------



## pipedoctors

revenge said:


> you can use a grinder have someone push the pin forward and cut it off with the grinder now they might have put what i call a thimbal in there so you might have to undo it and take it out now i am strongly strongly recomending you NOT DO THIS but since you gun ho on doing it thats what you can due depending on your gas company you may be charged with vandalizm destruction of property tampering with property and so forth i had all those charges on me for turning off a water meter to a flooded building and the dam thing broke when i tried to turn it back on so from no on i call the city to turn off meter and i install a valve to house buisness what ever before i do any work


 Gun ho is a US Marine term were you In?


----------



## revenge

no buddy


----------



## pipedoctors

I was also thinking on the lines of removing this lock without damage to the lock or the meter, when the gas guy showed me before thewas no damage to either Item. Anybody know and willing to share the Information?


----------



## pipedoctors

revenge said:


> no buddy


 I was In for six years, no matter your still alright with me.


----------



## OldSchool

pipedoctors said:


> I was also thinking on the lines of removing this lock without damage to the lock or the meter, when the gas guy showed me before thewas no damage to either Item. Anybody know and willing to share the Information?


I will give you a clue ..... Think of the lock being like a sharkbite fitting

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## 504Plumber

pipedoctors said:


> I was also thinking on the lines of removing this lock without damage to the lock or the meter, when the gas guy showed me before thewas no damage to either Item. Anybody know and willing to share the Information?


Unless this is at your house I would walk, why risk it? 

Down here if the gas meter is locked we have to get a gas inspection with the city, everything brought up to code and make sure the line can hold 3lbs. Not even owning the company I work for, I wouldn't want to put that kind of liability on my boss, much less myself.


----------



## pipedoctors

504Plumber said:


> Unless this is at your house I would walk, why risk it?
> 
> Down here if the gas meter is locked we have to get a gas inspection with the city, everything brought up to code and make sure the line can hold 3lbs. Not even owning the company I work for, I wouldn't want to put that kind of liability on my boss, much less myself.


 It's not that strick here in the Atlanta metro area.


----------



## 504Plumber

pipedoctors said:


> It's not that strick here in the Atlanta metro area.


I have a vending machine that stole some money from me, willing to cut that lock? 

See where I'm going?


----------



## revenge

now you got me thinking on how to do it without destroying the lock if you find out pm me or let me no k


----------



## pipedoctors

504Plumber said:


> I have a vending machine that stole some money from me, willing to cut that lock?
> 
> See where I'm going?


 Sure do. She payed her bill In full.


----------



## pipedoctors

revenge said:


> now you got me thinking on how to do it without destroying the lock if you find out pm me or let me no k


 Sir yes sir.


----------



## ZL700

Perhaps you wish to watch how to do it on YouTube?
Then no one told you


----------



## pipedoctors

ZL700 said:


> Perhaps you wish to watch how to do it on YouTube?
> Then no one told you


 The youtube video was misleading and dident work for me.


----------



## revenge

lol my arse is trying to you tube it lol now you got me thinking like a bad song in my head i cant get out


----------



## pipedoctors

Thanks. I'll ask again tomorrow. You guys have a good nite. Peace. Mark-


----------



## OldSchool

It like s sharkbite 
Got to push the pins in,,,
A chrome basin supply works

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## pipedoctors

revenge said:


> lol my arse is trying to you tube it lol now you got me thinking like a bad song in my head i cant get out


 Try youtube unlocking barrel/ cylinder lock.


----------



## revenge

did that show you how


----------



## SHAUN C

Is the lady hot?? Because that's the only time I'd even consider doing this.


----------



## Hillside

I have one in my van


----------



## pipedoctors

revenge said:


> did that show you how


 It showed how with that style of lock, however the guy in the video dident mention what size screw to use he said how long it was. The one I am working on wont allow you to push it in so far, moreover the treds on the screw i am using(#6 machine screw 3"long) to pull back on to disengauge the ball barings in the bottom.


----------



## pipedoctors

SHAUN C said:


> Is the lady hot?? Because that's the only time I'd even consider doing this.


 Yes if you like 70+ grandmothers.


----------



## pipedoctors

HillsidePlumbco said:


> I have one in my van


Howdid you get It off?


----------



## Hillside

I got a barrel key from the gas co.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

pipedoctors said:


> I was also thinking on the lines of removing this lock without damage to the lock or the meter, when the gas guy showed me before thewas no damage to either Item. Anybody know and willing to share the Information?


Yea he had a dam key. God almight are not getting it.?? Here you would get in deep chit fir doin that!! Especially as a plumber. Your suppose to know better!!


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB

There are certain secrets of the trade taught to us in dark dank basements that should stay there, picking locks is one of them. And if you were not taught these things then you don't need to know and they should certainly not be learned on open forum. 
I will not teach anyone, but if you spend more then 30 seconds on it your doing it wrong


----------



## M5Plumb

Pipedoc, when you lock up your toolbox at night you expect all to be there in the AM, it's no different than the Gas co and their commodity. You break and enter, it is now a crime. Careful, I wouldn't wanna see any sheep getting pushed through the fence...


----------



## Bayside500

pipedoctors said:


> repeat offender? when is It a crime to miss a payment?or two?


when you sign the contract promising to pay

:thumbsup:


----------



## pipedoctors

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> There are certain secrets of the trade taught to us in dark dank basements that should stay there, picking locks is one of them. And if you were not taught these things then you don't need to know and they should certainly not be learned on open forum.
> I will not teach anyone, but if you spend more then 30 seconds on it your doing it wrong


 send a private messsage then. I dident learn certain secrets of our trade. I was under the Impression that's what this forum was for, asharing of information. Not just some but all Information.


----------



## pipedoctors

Bayside500 said:


> when you sign the contract promising to pay
> 
> :thumbsup:


 I remember when the US goverment went bankrupt with GW Bush in office. was unable to pay It's bills, It was not a crime then and It's not one now.


----------



## Don The Plumber

pipedoctors said:


> I remember when the US goverment went bankrupt with GW Bush in office. was unable to pay It's bills, It was not a crime then and It's not one now.


Yea, thank God Obama took over, & got all that debt paid off.:whistling2:


----------



## Associated Plum

HillsidePlumbco said:


> I got a barrel key from the gas co.


The gas company here has gone to temporary plastic locks that are breakable or Master type key locks, but in most circumstances for a leak or non payment the meter will be removed.

Oh, I do have a key, but haven't used in 25 years or so, but could still open the lock without it and also had a key for the pad locks.

I would not remove a lock nowdays, because of the liability stand point.:thumbsup:


----------



## BigDave

Short handed or not, the gas company certainly can (and might) get you for a legal term called, Theft Of Service. If you stuck your neck WAY out and told your customer that her gas would be back on by a certain time, you have screwed the pooch


----------



## DesertOkie

pipedoctors said:


> I remember when the US goverment went bankrupt with GW Bush in office. was unable to pay It's bills, It was not a crime then and It's not one now.




Ohhhh I see, why don't you just Tax that lock into submission. You musta thought this site was for the redistribution of plumbing wealth. 

Damn you 1% plumbers getting locks off on the backs of the poor.


I see why the gas company pulls the meter here. Pressure test and green tag from the city before they will put it back.


----------



## MACPLUMB777

*FOR ALL PLUMBERS WHEN YOU MESS WITH ANY THING IN FRONT OF
THE GAS METER, YOU ARE MESSING WITH THE U. S. FEDERAL GOV.
THAT COMES UNDER THE INTERSTATE DEPT. OF TRANSPORTATION 
BECAUSE THE GAS IS SENT THOUGH INTERSTATE PIPELINES
PLUMBERS BEWARE ! 
*


----------



## easttexasplumb

There is a ton of liability that comes with removing that lock and turning the gas back on. If something happens, I would hate to be you.


----------



## Plumber Jim

Why not have the customer call in and say she smells gas coming from near the meter. they will get out there faster. then she can just say she was mistaken. then have the gas guy open it then. lol


----------



## HOMER

I found this in the viewer comments on that Youtube video 

"What I used was a Screw hook you can pick it up from Lowes. The package says .135 X 2-1/16. The hook on the end helps you pull. If you screw it down in to the shaft and when you hit the botton screw it in. The hook on the end helps you pull the spring back. Takes﻿ a couple of tries but the lock just popped."

also, there may be more than just the one lock out device installed at that meter


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Maybe back in the day you could remove the GAS COMPANY'S lock. Remove and it's your own fault if you lose your license!!! 

P.S. Gas is flammable!!!!!!


----------



## Lmp

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Maybe back in the day you could remove the GAS COMPANY'S lock. Remove and it's your own fault if you lose your license!!!
> 
> P.S. Gas is flammable!!!!!!


Exactly!!!!!! Well said!!!!


----------



## Bill

I am not a gas fitter, BUT if the gas company put it on, I would not remove it


----------



## Miguel

A very good friend of mine 
Told me something the other day 
I'd like to pass it in to you 
Cause I believe what he said to be true 
He said

*DON'T MESS WITH LOCKS ON OTHER PEOPLES CHIT!!!*

So have a good time 
The sun can't shine every day

:whistling2:


----------



## nhmaster3015

Besides stupid and irresponsible......It's against the law. The gas company WILL prosecute you and you WILL loose and you WILL pay a rather hefty fine.


----------



## Bill

nhmaster3015 said:


> Besides stupid and irresponsible......It's against the law.


Well said.

Especially the last part. We fight the handy hacks who do plumbing without a license, and now we are discussing how to remove a lock?


----------



## rjbphd

Bill said:


> Well said.
> 
> Especially the last part. We fight the handy hacks who do plumbing without a license, and now we are discussing how to remove a lock?


 And carry a gun to shoot out clogged drains.


----------



## RW Plumbing

rjbphd said:


> And carry a gun to shoot out clogged drains.


I do, it's called a kinetic water ram. General tools makes it.


----------



## RW Plumbing

Round these parts, the gas co wants to talk to a plumber. I would simply call about the address and ask what's up. They don't care if we remove the locks WITH THEIR PERMISSION. Get the info from the gas co FIRST, it wouldn't be the first time a customer lied about something to get what they wanted. Such as oh yeah I totally intend on paying you. I don't trust customers, only money and I don't put my license on the line for anyone.


----------



## rjbphd

RW Plumbing said:


> I do, it's called a kinetic water ram. General tools makes it.


 Yeap, I got one of them too.


----------



## nhmaster3015

I got one of dem too. They should call it the Kinetic Oh my god what an F'ing mess you just made of my bathroom when you blew the trap off the lav with the damn thing. :thumbsup:

Seriously though, in the right hands it's a good tool. Problem is that most guys are "if 6 pumps is good then 10 must be a lot better" NOT


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

Damn someone is gonna get their feelings hurts.


----------



## Titan Plumbing

I think t's called theft of services if you turn on the gas or electricity without the providers knowledge, even though it has a meter. At least thats what they say here.


----------



## plbgbiz

pipedoctors said:


> send a private messsage then. I dident learn certain secrets of our trade. I was under the Impression that's what this forum was for, asharing of information. Not just some but all Information.


Then you are under the wrong impression. The purpose of this forum is for Plumbing Professionals to share and learn from each other based only on what they *choose* to share. 

There is no forum rule that _*requires*_ anyone to provide specific information on how to do anything. Especially how to do something that is also likely to be illegal.


----------



## Don The Plumber

pipedoctors said:


> repeat offender? when is It a crime to miss a payment?or two?


 Will it be a crime if she don't pay you? People who don't pay their bills, don't care about you, or the next victim that comes along. I'd bet anything this aint her 1st missed payment, & I would bet she's behind on other bills too.
My advice is this;
1- In the future, work for customers that have money, & pay their bills, all their bills.
2-Keep that lock if you get it off, you may have to go put it back on in 90 days, when she don't pay you.:yes: Cuz remember, "THATS NOT A CRIME".


----------



## cbeck

The gas company gave me a "key" for them, or you can hammer a small section of a pex lav supply, that will open them to? Just right down the meter id and the read on it, then call the gas company with the info.


----------



## surfdog

Why are we discussing this, Oh I know we are just joking around about taking a friggan lock off a gas meter that was put on by the gas company. LOL I thought I did dumb things on occasion but nothing this stupid.


----------

